# X Factor !



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Anyone watching ? *

Over the years weve had very chatty threads in here with shows like X factor, so I was wondering if you would like to join me each week to talk about the drama and the music and the artists/judges ?

I am looking forward to having Cheryl & Simon back, as they were great together,
critical but fair . . .

 GIFSoup


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes I will be watching 

I do every year. x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Me, Me, Me  

I love it even if it is predicable and same old same old, that's why I love it   Glad Cheryl is back too


----------



## K8O (Dec 21, 2009)

I will be watching too...😄


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I hate reality talent shows.....but I LOVE the X factor!

I'm not a fan of Cheryl though, sorry I know everyone likes her but she just gets on my nerves and I don't know why! Im not a mean person, but there is just something about her. I loved Nicole and Kerry though so going to miss them.

Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yay !! 

Catch you all later x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

I have laughed and cried all in one episode!! Amy had me sobbing and the posh one had me rolling around laughing. Her parents must be so proud to have spent all that money on Boarding school, to have her answer England to where she lives


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Faithope&J said:


> I have laughed and cried all in one episode!! Amy had me sobbing and the posh one had me rolling around laughing. Her parents must be so proud to have spent all that money on Boarding school, to have her answer England to where she lives


I laughed too! great 1st show!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Did anyone else think that the posh girl wasn't actually posh but was maybe just acting I just thought her teeth looked a bit manky on one side and think that someone who is that posh with that much money would have had better teeth and better hair. It all looked a bit "university improv" to me - like the clothes where from a community theatre costume box! Has anyone seen The Young Ones where they are on University Challenge with the girl who just says stuff like "Ive got a Porsche ha ha ha..." - that's who she reminded me of! 

I also wasn't that bothered about the man at the end who sang "say something I'm giving up on you" - thought he was a bit shouty and not that special. I did feel really sorry for the lady from Girl Thing though - it's a shame because her voice has clearly been ruined over the years and had she been in better circumstances she might have had a chance to have had a decent career doing Butlins and Cruise Ships etc.

I loved the PUGS man from Rome though - he was brilliant and so cute!

Xxx


----------

